# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Jutarnji - traze se mame s iskustvom PPD

## Felix

obratila mi se novinarka jutarnjeg lista, citiram:




> Postporodjajna depresija - htjeli bismo pricati s majkama koje su je prosle ili je prolaze, bilo da su trazile strucnu pomoc ili da su je same izgurale. Primijetila sam da, bar na iskustvu neki prijateljica, majke djece koja imaju velikih problema s kolikama cesce pate od depresije ili  barem losih raspolozenja. Valjda je to i razumljivo, kad dijete place 2-3 mjeseca bez prestanka to sigurno utjece i na majku... dakle, tema je postporodjajna, ali i kolike - kako kroz to proci, sto napraviti da si zena sama pomogne itd...



ako bi netko htio pricati o svom iskustvu PPD-a, neka se javi na:

----------

